# [H] Warhammer Invasion cards for sale/trade [W] cards/paypal



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

Yo!

I have nice lot of cards for sale: Dwarves, Empire, Lizardmen. Here's a link to what I have:
http://deckbox.org/sets/29551

141 cards altogether for €20 including P&P 

cheers
daniello_s


----------



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

Price drop to €20 posted

Plus I have Chaos deck for sale (cards from Core, March and few other expansions). For full list of cards pm me please.
Price €25 posted.


----------

